# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  ودنا بالطيب بس الدهر جحاد طيب ....كل ما تخلص مع الناس كنـك تغشهـا

## عتيق الجحاوشه

ودنا بالطيب بـس الدهـر جحـاد طيـب
كل ما تخلص مع الناس كنـك تغشهـا

يدك لامـدت وفـاء لاتحـرى وش تجيـب
كان جاتك سالمه حـب يـدك وخشهـا

كـل ماشبيـت نـار المحبـه مـع حبيـب
قام يسحـل فـي مشاهيبهـا ويرشهـا

وكل ما واجهت لك فالزمن وجه غريب
مثل ماقال المثل دام تمشـي مشهـا

وذمـةٍ ماهيـب تنـدار للحـق المصـيـب
جعل قشاش الحطب لاسرح يقتشها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صح لسانكـ  .  .

----------


## روح انثى

صح لسانك حلوه كتيير
ما فهمت كل شيء

----------


## سمو الملك

كلام جميل و معبر 
مع تمنياتي 
دوام التقدم  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## &روان&

ودنا بالطيب بـس الدهـر جحـاد طيـب
كل ما تخلص مع الناس كنـك تغشهـا


كلام حلو

----------


## عتيق الجحاوشه

لا هنتوا جميع :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------

